# how to wire my Lionel switches



## Carmen (Apr 10, 2019)

There are so many different O and 027 switch numbers. Do the insulating pins go in different rails depending which switch? Can O and 027 switches be on the same track in different locations on the same layout? Thanks!


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

You may notice a difference in rail head size when
comparing 027 and 0 gauge tracks and turnouts,
otherwise yes, they can all be used on the same
layout.

Most layouts using only one transformer do not
need insulated pins. Why are you using them?

Don


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2019)

*There are so many different O and 027 switch numbers. Do the insulating pins go in different rails depending which switch?*

Yes, the insulating pins go in different rails. It is easy to identify the rails that need insulating pins. There is a break in the rail with an insulator. You can see the insulated rails in these photos. On the 022 switch it's the short straight rail going to the frog and the longer curved rail.









On the 1122 switch it's the two short rails going to the frog.









*Can O and 027 switches be on the same track in different locations on the same layout? Thanks!*

Yes they can but keep in mind that O gauge track is 1/4" taller and has thicker pins than O27 track. If you use O27 track it must be shimmed and the pins need to be adapted to make a solid connection.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Joe, you mean both bottom rails have the insulator. The bottom curve is the short curve rail that has the insulator not the long. 


In comparing both switches the 1122 has the inner rails isolated on the 022he same side facing the switching coils.


This is where a manual is worth it's weight in gold.



To make it more complicated some of the early 027 switches do not have any isolated rails. I am no sure of their id number.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2019)

T-Man, I'm pretty sure the part number of early O27 switches is 1121. They do not have the non-derailing feature so they don't have any insulated rails.


----------



## Carmen (Apr 10, 2019)

I have my Lionel 5132 & 5133 switches wired to fixed 14 amps. Now my Milwaukee Rd GP 7 Conventional Classic does not always respond to forward/n/reverse. Is this a coincidence or did do something wrong with the wiring? Can it be corrected? Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2019)

I think the problem is that when you connected the 14 volts to the AUX terminal you didn't move the sliding switch to AUX and power is bleeding to the tracks and preventing the reversing unit from working. 

If you Google "Lionel 5132" you can download a PDF file of instructions for your switches. It shows how to wire the switches, which rails need insulating pins, how to use the short track sections, how to change bulbs and other useful information.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Country Joe said:


> T-Man, I'm pretty sure the part number of early O27 switches is 1121. They do not have the non-derailing feature so they don't have any insulated rails.
> 
> View attachment 499890



Great!:thumbsup:

I remember the diagram with CTC connectors and isolated track to make them non derailing.


----------

